# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Foxfire Books Available for Download

## Bugler

This may be old news to some but it's new to me.  The Foxfire books are available for free download as follows:

Foxfire One

Foxfire Two 

Foxfire Three 

Foxfire Four 

Foxfire Five 

Thanks to Survivalist Blog for the tip.

----------


## Mountain Man

Cool thanks!!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

its good to see them available,for years i have read them at the library. go figure... my flash cards are all full. mabe i can download the two books that i want next week......

----------


## Justin Case

> This may be old news to some but it's new to me.  The Foxfire books are available for free download as follows:
> 
> Foxfire One
> 
> Foxfire Two 
> 
> Foxfire Three 
> 
> Foxfire Four 
> ...


OK,,  This may be an old thread,,,  But these books are COOL !!!!   (Bookmarked)  :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

There is supposed to be a place for the rest of them as well, anybody?

----------


## Aurelius95

What are they about?

----------


## Justin Case

> What are they about?


http://www.scribd.com/doc/8961411/Foxfire-One   have a look  :Wink:

----------


## Old GI

> What are they about?


Life as it was and may be again.

----------


## hunter63

From what I can recall, as I kinda got into it early on, finding out about it thru Mother Earth News the early years.

The Foxfire books are a collection of high school short interviews by students talking with their family members, grand parents, old folks, towns people and just about any one that had knowledge of the old ways, thinking, religion, ghost stories and just stories of what it was like in the appalachian mountains, coal mining region.

Started as a school assignment/project for students that had no interest in writing and learning.
First published as a kinda news letter, and expanded into a series of books over the years as different students added to it.

Enough material was collected to start the book series, and a new one would come out every year or so.

I have 1-7 and I think #11 as well.

Lots of info on drying veggies, planting by the phases of the moon, making leather, wood working, blacksmith, moon shining, log cabins and so on, but as told to an student interviewer by persons with personnel experience.

Was a very cool project at the time....made a bunch of money for the school, started a lot of students on a better path for life.

Great read, short stories/articles, suitable for bathroom library, LOL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxfire_(magazine)

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

The first printing of the Foxfire #1 now sells for close to $500 when you can find them, many changes (sadly down graded changes) took place from the 1st printing to what you see today, as they were forced into political correctness and such. 

The magazine is very much like what Backwoodsman Magazine is today. Once in a great while you can find the magazines on sale at eBay and stuff. As a matter of fact, I believe Charlie has an ad in the classifieds section of Backwoodsman, looking for old copies of Foxfire and other mountain lore and homesteading magazines and books. 

There is a whole new project started in 2010 for the Rocky Mountain and West/Northwest folks. The Foxfire was mostly about Eastern and Appalachia/Smokey Mountain folks. 

The new series is called Fire n Gold..... the first book due in mid 2012.  

A friend of mine sent me the rest of the Foxfire series from their website, not generally avail online. I will ask them if they want to post a link to their website here so folks can down load or print all of the Foxfire series.

----------


## bulrush

Scribd now requires one to pay to download books, although you can read these books online for free. Is there another free site where I can get some of the Foxfire books?

----------


## Rick

Here you go. It's pretty slow but it works. 

http://www.outpost-of-freedom.com/library/

----------


## kyratshooter

There are more than 5 in the series but everything you need to know to stay alive in the absence of cell phones and electricity is available in 1-5.  They are not "life in the woods" camping guides, they are research papers done by HS students about life before the pre-industrial skills were lost.  They are very good research, done for senior English grade and they are edited and presented very well.

Most of the information is centered around the Appalachian culture, because that was the last region to be electrified and modernized and lots of people rememberd the old ways, but there are a couple of interviews from folks in the PNW area.  Remember that back in the 1970s there were still lots of middle aged people that had lived in the mountains before TVA came through and changerd life forever.  If you found an "old person" you could tap into "life before 1900".  My own G-GDad did not die until I was 17.  born during the CW, he had been 12 years old when Custer was massicred.  My grandad was 10 years old in 1900, and my mother and father both grew up without electricity in their homes.  They were not espically poor, and the juice did not get turned off on them, there just was no electricity available.

They even have a section on clothes washing, shoe making and building a rifle from scratch (as their interview with Hershal House one of the nation's top BP gunbuilders).  These are the origional "survival for dummies" books with lots of photos and step by step instructions.  I actually built my first BP gun from an old barrel, block of wood and flintlock using their instructions.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The only thing I would add would be a simple guide on making patterns and hand sewing clothing, which I do not remember being in the series.  

If you got into the prepping and survival movement early on (that means before computers) these books were required in your library.  I have the entire series in paperback and my copies are tattered and dog eared. 

I would not even trust this information to computer rescource!  The entire series needs to be in hard copy on everyone's shelf.  It is a first person guide to our history as humans and needs to be preserved and available to our children.

----------


## hunter63

I suppose you can read on the throne on a Kindle, but I prefer a book......Got'em, have had e'm and yeah, are dog eared as well.....great reading as each chapter is only a few pages long.....if you know what I mean.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&key...sl_d0f79nnnp_e

----------

